# 1964 engine block color



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently purchased a can of 208 Pontiac blue paint for touch-ups on engine parts. The color is too light, and I here there were 3 different colors used that year. Do any of you have the paint colors for the 64 engine block and parts? Thanks!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out this thread, Rukee provides and excellent link to a chart...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/engine-paint-what-color-who-sells-22255/


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I prefer Plastikote #208 over all the others. Duplicolor is much too dark. Martin Senour is much to light. When comparing Plastikote with some spots of original engine paint on intake manifolds and valley covers, it is very close.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

*Engine Color Comparison Photos*

Since this subject often comes up on this board, I thought I'd provide a visual comparison of original engine paint color to what we have available today.

I have a harmonic balancer that I took off my '64 GTO in 1967 when I changed engines. After I media blasted it recently, there were still a few spots of original paint on the balancer. I took closeups of these spots adjacent to a bolt that I painted today with Plastikote #208 Pontiac Blue. 

As you can see, there is little, if any, difference in color.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I found a larger patch of original paint under some tar on the harmonic balancer bolt. I painted three valve cover bolts with three brands of '59-'65Pontiac blue paint. The lightest colored one is Martin Senour, middle one PlastiKote #208, and the darkest one Duplicolor #DE1610.

You can decide which one is closest to the original color. One thing's for sure, they're all different!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Richard. That's just the type of documented information that helps the hobby and promotes correct restoration. Have you had your '64 since it was new? What's the story on your car? I'd love to hear about it, if you have the time to tell it!
Jeff


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope this doesn't bore you. I'll make it as short as possible. 

When I was 21 years old, I ordered my '64 GTO in April, 1964 from Phil Tolkan Pontiac in Milwaukee, WI. It was a black hardtop with black interior. Poverty caps with white walls. 325 HP, wide ratio 4 speed. No console, metallic lining manual brakes, manual steering, 3.90 Safe-T-Track rearend, heavy duty fan and radiator. MSRP $2890. Payments $76 per month. 

Raced it STOCK at Union Grove Drag Strip with Hoosier recap slicks. Ran 14.08 and 100.00mph. Soon put a '62 Tripower, Doug's 3 tube headers, and curved distributor advance and ran 13.29 at 109.75. 

Had the black repainted in 1967--factory job was terrible. Replaced tired 389 with a '67 Firebird 400. Ran a best of 12.70 at 108 with Engle cam, 4.56 gears. 

Painted it Verdoro green in 1969. In 1970, built a 319 cubic inch Pontiac out of a 350 block with '55 welded crank to fit larger journals. Ran 13.01 with a 2 bbl. carb. Restored it in 1983 and put a 389 back in it. Painted it Cameo Ivory. Won third place in its class at GTOAA nationals in Indy (1983?). Put a 434 cu. in. 428 in it in 1985 with '64 GTO heads and Tripower. Drove it to Denver and won third place at POCI nationals. 

In 1986, my house burned down with the car inside the garage. Car roof was about 3 feet high after the tires and springs collapsed. I saved only the engine, original trans, and rearend. Everything else was burned beyond use. 

The '64 Sedan I'm finishing now was meant to be a replacement for that car. I picked it up in Missouri in 1987 and stored it for 20+ years. Now, it's time to enjoy my GTO again!!!

I attached a couple of pictures to show status. The one on the trailer is a "before" picture.


----------

